# NRW Prüfung



## milos2009 (13. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leute ,

Ich will die Fischerprüfung im Frühling nächsten Jahres machen und frage euch ob mir jemand die Fragen oder etc zuschicken könnte , das ginge auch als PDF Datei. Das wäre sehr nett von euch .:vik:

MFG
milos2009


----------



## Renner11 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NRW Prüfung*

Hi downloade dir das Programm http://www.rhein-angeln.de/fischerpruefung_angelpruefung_vorbereitungslehrgang.htm

Ganz unten wo Tipp steht kannst du es downloaden du brauchst aber das Tool WINRAR / WINZIP auf deinem Rechner um die Datei zu spielen!!

MFG Renner11


----------



## milos2009 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NRW Prüfung*

Danke für die Seite und den Tipp 

MFG

milos2009:vik:


----------

